# La Pavoni Professional new - strong pressure leak



## XavierH (Jan 22, 2017)

HI all!

I've just purchased a Pavoni Professional, and followed the manual instructions for the first clean and use,

however after 5mn of turning it on, the water started boiling and the pressure raising, the steam started to leak from the top of the level glass. So much that the pressure never reached the green zone and the machine can't function .

Contacting the online shop I got it from, they told me I simply need to tighten the bolt.

I was going to try but didnt even managed to remove the plastic cover around the tube, I didnt want to force, the machine still being under 2 years guarantee.

But looking closely, the bolt and pressure gauge part don't seem aligned with the tube, and that's exactly where the leak is happening.. I'm wondering if the advice is sound or is there a bigger issue?

My question to you, is: do you think the shop advice is correct? or should I simply ask to get it fixed (which is what I originally asked)

Thank you!









(a bit late, but happy new year !







)

Xavier


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What have you done to clean it ? And did it leak before you did something to it?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If it was new - they should fix it - alternatively to remove the plastic cover , first protect the surrounding area and then lever off with a blunt screwdriver (wrapped in masking tape) they are a tight fit.

next Q do you have the tools to tighten the nut inside the boiler socket and flex drive, if not send it back t them.

hope this helps


----------



## XavierH (Jan 22, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> What have you done to clean it ? And did it leak before you did something to it?


just filled with water and a little white vinegar as per instruction.


----------



## XavierH (Jan 22, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> What have you done to clean it ? And did it leak before you did something to it?


just filled with water and a little white vinegar as per instruction. After turning on it leaked.


----------



## XavierH (Jan 22, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> If it was new - they should fix it - alternatively to remove the plastic cover , first protect the surrounding area and then lever off with a blunt screwdriver (wrapped in masking tape) they are a tight fit.
> 
> next Q do you have the tools to tighten the nut inside the boiler socket and flex drive, if not send it back t them.
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks a lot JimboJohn, I managed to remove the cover. I think I have the tools for the bolts the shop advised to tighten ( above and below the level glass)

However, I'm hesitant to proceed given how the two pieces are misaligned, here is a photograph of it, do you think this is normal/can be fixed by tightening the bolts?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That was s not normal at all, if it had been like that from new send it back to get sorted


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As CC said it is quite plainly wrong ( out of alignment) take / send it back for repair.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

if it was me I would send it back, it is tempting to disassemble the sight glass - there are several guides on this site and others, and some vids on you tube.

However I doubt it left the pavoni factory like that - the only cause could have been damage in transit.

the twisted upper junction does need fixing and aligning properly or it will bug you for ever - was the pav sent in an original box?


----------



## XavierH (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the replies,

FYI, the conclusion is that

after sending the photograph of the misaligned block to the seller, his technicians recommended to unscrew the top bolt and align the gauge block,

I unscrewed the bolt, peeked under it, and it turned out the level glass was broken there..

So I finally had to send it back for repair.

Looking forward to getting it back, and hopefully next time, I'll talk about coffee!









Thanks again guys!

Xavier


----------

